# Control Remoto Infrarrojo



## Electronicko (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola, quisiera implementar un control remoto simple.  El circuito emisor fue realizado en base al 555 astable, el cual emite 4 frecuencias distintas mediante un diodo emisor infrarrojo


http://imageshack.us


El drama es el circuito receptor, no se me ocurre como diseñar algo que pudiera diferencia entre una frecuencia y otra, para poder activar 4 eventos distintos, segun la frecuencia recibida.

Si alguien me pudiera dar una manito con esto, les estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## Airoa Airon (Dic 11, 2007)

Tal ves si le agregaras algo de circuitos digitales te ayudaria( multiplexor-demultiplexor) , desde hace unos dias estoy investigando como hacer un control remoto , igual solo tengo un problema en el receptor, si logro algo te aviso  ya que no he encontrado nada bueno en ningun lado.


Con estos multiplexor y demultiplexor, puedes enviar mucha información por solo 1 cable o una linea, el problema que tengo es que ocupo dos lineas, una con la información y otra con la secuencia de pulsos :S.


----------



## gaitanez (Ene 6, 2008)

Podes hacer un decodificador de tonos con el integrado LM 567, y el funcionamiento es el siguiente:

Cuando ingresar una señal de tono en la entrada 3 con un nivel no mayor de 200 mVrms y ajustas el preset en un punto tal que el 567 oscile a la misma frecuencia de entrada, la salida que esta normalmente en un nivel alto va a pasar a bajo detectando esa coincidencia de frecuencia y haciendo que encienda el leed que esta conectado en el Terminal 8. Los valores que tenes en el circuito puede manejar frecuencias desde 697 Hz a 1633 Hz aproximadamente que son las frecuencias DTMF de los telefonos que se usan normalmente. Si queres que trabaje en una frecuencia mas elevada vas a tener que bajar el valor del capacitor conectado al preset o subir el valor del preset.
El capacitor de 4,7 Uf  fija la velocidad de respuesta y el de 2,2Uf la selectividad o ancho de banda,
Conectando varios de estos circuitos en paralelo y ajustando cada uno de ellos a una distinta frecuencia , vas a poder tener varios canales para trabajar.
Espero que te sirva, Salu2 Luis


----------



## Welsys (Ene 16, 2008)

wenas, te coy una solucion que hace poco realice porque asi me lo pedian, nose si es buena o mala, pero funciona.

Del 555 tienes una onda cuadrada, mi solucion es pasarlo por un filtro paso banda centrada en la frecuencia de los pulsos, de esta manera te quedara una onda sinusoidal aproximadamente(puedes hacer 2 filtros paso banda iguales en cascada para mejor resultado). Esto lo emites por infrarrojos. Ahora viene lo facil, en el receptor colocas un filtro paso banda por cada frecuencia, y despues de este filtro un detector de portadora(un filtro paso bajo... un conensador y una resistencia) de aki sale una tension continua, que puedes comparar con un nivel de referencia para saber si es realmente esa frecuencia, y de ahi, donde quieras...

Espero que esta solucion no sea muy rebuscada, espero q te sirva.

P.D. Los filtros del emisor los puedes eliminar, pero es mas posible que se mezclen las frecuencias y se pueda equivocar al comparar.

Si tienes dudas dimelo.


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 16, 2008)

En la pagina de pablin hay 2  Espero que te puedan servir:
1: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm (pero es de solo un canal)
2: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm (es de 10 canales)


----------



## xManuelx (Feb 27, 2008)

tengo un pequeño problema con un proyecto que contiene amplificador operacionales *http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/irremote.asp* cuando pulso el switch del transmisor enciende un led que coloque en la salida (solo para efectuar las pruebas) pero cuando suelto el boton se apaga, quisiera saber un circuito que me permita encender algo con tan solo presionar el boton, es decir con tan solo enviar una señal, debo colocar un transistor como interruptor??


----------



## gaitanez (Feb 28, 2008)

para solucionar el problema tenes que colocar un fllip flop, esto te permite activar el sistema con cuando pulsas el switch y cuando lo volves a pulsar te lo desactiva, si me das un dia te busco un circuito y te lo publico. Luis


----------



## xManuelx (Feb 28, 2008)

ok de verdad *muchas gracias *  estare esperando por el ciruito THX's


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, les comento que desde hace tiempo fabrico equipos de audio, pero hace poco comence con alarmas. en este sentido, he querido realizar un control remoto infrarrojo que funcione bien y a una buena distancia.

hice uno de pablin, que tuvo sus resultados, pero no me funcionaba bien el receptor.

por ende hice este nuevo diseño, el cual tiene preamplificada la entradacon un TDA2320, el cuales un preamplificador operacional stereo para IR, luego un filtro con el mismo integrado, y luego un cd4013 como receptor para encender y apagar el equipo cada vez q reciba un tono.

basicamente el circuito es este. podria funcionar bien?

le agrego algo más?

saludos y gracias desde ya.


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 24, 2009)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm 



en este circuito para que funcione debo puentear los tres contacos que van desde la pata 5 a la 14 ?
con el positivo (disculpen la ignorancia)


si no es como yo digo como debo hacer?



GRACIAS.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 25, 2009)

franko tenes que puentearlo segun el codigo que desees hacer ,,,,podes puentear algunos a positivo y otros a negativos,intercalados o seguidos  ,eso es segun los que elijas vos ,y el receptor tenes que ponerle el mismo codigo
nada mas que los tenes que puentear inversos ,,saludos


----------



## canibalismo (May 23, 2011)

Hola colegas he llegado a realizar el circuito emisor con oscilador con inversores schmitt trigger para 3 frecuencias 1KHz, 500Hz, 125Hz(3canales) la salida de este circuito es una onda cuadrada de dichas frecuencias.¿como haria para poder filtrar con filtros pasa banda el tren de señales generadas por el emisor para poder activar los eventos para cada canal? Espero con ansias sus respuestas. SAludos


----------



## funkxero (May 26, 2011)

DJ DRACO , en este circuito no has tenido problemas con ruido electronico ??


----------

